# Fine tunning your machine



## Mattfondren (Apr 2, 2012)

What is your must have for your set up? 

Any forward lean? Backs parrel to heel edge? detune? Let's hear it!


----------



## Mattfondren (Apr 2, 2012)

Winged backs, f4 forward lean, detune all the way were the board starts to curve on tail and nose.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

No detune, 2 deg. FL, High backs aligned with edges.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

snow.


10char


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

I monkey grease the edges all sloppy like, sand the topsheet down to the carbon and slather Crisco on the bottom after every run.




Seriously though, nothing special, some wax helps, regular edge tune/detune tip, for reg mtn shred on a wide twin. 

No must haves, but enjoyment rises with great snow for fresh tracks in the trees!


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Qball said:


> snow.


not "always" or at least not necessarily continuous - at season end we at Crystal sometimes surf over patches of grass and puddles to get to the base deck - it's fun 

On my rock / rail / whatever board - 2 degree base bevel, detune tips, and sharp side edges.

Waxing almost every day and it sure pays! (don't do much structuring, though) 

I also file my sidewalls / topsheet edges to round them a bit so that skiers can do less damage when they step all over my machine in the lift line. I hate it when they start slicing strings and chunks from the topsheet  My board doesn't have to be pristine, but I am only OK with what I do to it...


----------

